# Innovative valve designed by a plumber



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Came across this on a local website. An innovative and practical idea from a man on the tools. Not sure if he is reinventing the wheel in the sense something out there in the global market already but if it takes off he can retire his tools! There is a demo video avail that gives you a better idea how it works! I am not promoting this website or it's product I just wanted to share someone's perseverance to get off his butt and do something about a niggling problem! "Isovalve" simple but effective name


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks real nice, pricey even. Also looks like more places that a leak could occur.


----------

